# just started cyle but not quite what i was hopeing!!



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

hey guys, so i go to get my gear from a new guy, it comes directly from the source home brewed and all...I learned to be patient and was lucky enough to find someone in the area that i could buy off of...On that note i was expecting to get 30ml total of 250mg/ml of test prop and wont say how much i spent but it was a hell of alot...at the end of everything i ended up getting 30 ml of 100mg/ml of test prop....now before i go rampade and tell you how pissed i was let me just say, im lucky to have found a source at all that has actual legitamite gear.  Besides the fact i didnt get what i payd for and im stuck with less than half of what i was expecting, im still gonna run a cycle with what i got... my cycle will consist of 100 mg/ml shot every 2 days of test prop...i will be taking armidex .25 mg EOD from start of cycle to PCT..... and 5000 ius of HCG starting week 2 of the cycle up until PCT....PCT consit of 100/50/50/50 Clomide and 40/40/20/20 Nolva for 4 weeks....so basically at first my plan was to take 500 mg/ml a week for 15 weeks of test prop but due to this unfortunete bussiness i am only taking 300mg/ml for 10 weeks...If im lucky i have another source in which i will purchase some more test prop prior to the 10 weeks in order to run my cycle up to 15 weeks but thats a maybe....so in ur opinion how do u feel about me only running 300mg/ml a week for a short 10 week cycle?  Also, i am only 160lbs and my first cycle i took test ethan. 200mg/ml a week and gained 20 lbs due to my small size....so for your heavy gainers keep in mind im a pretty small guy already and from my experience low dosages of test havnt steared me wrong so im sure i will still see some sufficient gains when alls said and done.  Also, i hear test prop hits you pretty quickly so im hoping to see some gains after just a few weeks so ur thoughts on that would be great too...thanks bros MOTLEY


----------



## Pinkbear (May 31, 2014)

To much typing to read.
Now doesn't prop mostly come 100mg? Anything more then that sounds painful...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

test prop will never come in 250mg so u got beat on that.300 mg a week is a waste i would hold off to get more..why not some cyp?


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

owe i didnt know test prop normaly came in 100mg and i was suppose to get test ethan but he only had test prop....and for what i paid i felt i shouldof got more off hand...this is my first source my other cycles i bought online for 1/4 the price and it was good gear i know cause i did it and had great gains...but everyones told me to stay away from online gear so i took a chance to buy it hear knowing its legit and homemade but anyways bundy why do you say its a waste? im sure a man of ur size whos prolly done more thatn  10 times as many cycles would consider it to be but man this is my 2nd cycle and from my experience i get good gains off low doses with very low side affects so why not run a 300mg cycle a week?....im just trying to make due with what i got man believe me i wish i had enough to take 600 mg/ml a week but times are tough right now and all the money i saved up is put into this test prop, pct, hcg, and armidex so i cant afford to wait or buy anymore so im gonna run with man and hope for the best....worse case scenario i gain ten lbs and have to do another cycle but either way another cycles in the future lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

im only 200 pounds..its a waste 10 weeks 300mgs wont do much.Get 1 or 2 bottles of cyp or E and mix it with the prop


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

ok ill do that... so run this unitl i can get my hands on some more and should i bump it up to 500mg/ml of test e per week for another 8 weeks or so


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

u have a good frame to make great gains..u should never just settle on what u got..Lift natty till u have a full cycle.I like the fact u do lose dose but 500 to 600 is so much better lol


----------



## bronco (May 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> test prop will never come in 250mg so u got beat on that.300 mg a week is a waste i would hold off to get more..why not some cyp?



This... You need at least 500mg a week. I would also wait till i got more

If your paying more than $40 per 10ml your getting ripped


----------



## Pinkbear (May 31, 2014)

Shot the prop at 150 EOD. See how it goes


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

motley482 said:


> ok ill do that... so run this unitl i can get my hands on some more and should i bump it up to 500mg/ml of test e per week for another 8 weeks or so



if your sure u can get more ya start pinning..It would be better to inj the long ester as fast as u can but either way is better then 300mg a week


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

ok good advice all around...im sure i can get more just gotta wait about 4 weeks so i have plenty to get me thru then...and bundy trust me bro my plan was to run twice as much a week just didnt work out that way but hey i took a chance no point of me crying now lol and ya i like to runner lower dosages due to the fact i made out like a ****in bandit off 200mg a week my first cycle, couldnt believe it lol but i mean im gonna go with the flow and hope for the best, either way i got my hcg pct and armidex so my cycle will be a smooth ride plus bloods done in 5 weeks but i know id gain prolly twice as much on a higher dose so ill play it by ear


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

bronco said:


> This... You need at least 500mg a week. I would also wait till i got more
> 
> If your paying more than $40 per 10ml your getting ripped



bronco i wished i only paid that much lol and my first cycle i did pay that much but finding a source was important to me, it keeps me away from online scams, so regardless of what i paid i know this gear is grade A due to some close friends and the rep this guy has obtained so im hopeing i will still see good gains since the gear is very good...for people like me in my situation great gear is very hard to come by and decent gear to shitty gear is everywhere


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

motley482 said:


> bronco i wished i only paid that much lol and my first cycle i did pay that much but finding a source was important to me, it keeps me away from online scams, so regardless of what i paid i know this gear is grade A due to some close friends and the rep this guy has obtained so im hopeing i will still see good gains since the gear is very good...for people like me in my situation great gear is very hard to come by and decent gear to shitty gear is everywhere


my first bottle of sust i payed 200 for it..i thought i was the man


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> my first bottle of sust i payed 200 for it..i thought i was the man


LMAO...ya im not to far from you and i felt like an asshole paying what i did lol but man ill tell ya nothing but great remarks about this guys gear i mean i literally couldnt find one unhappy customer so i mean if the products right put the money down


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

motley482 said:


> i wish i had enough to take 600 mg/ml a week



It's 600mg per week not 600mg/ml per week Lol. Idky people write it that way, but you're saying the concentration of the gear is 600mg/ml which would cause you severe pain if injected. 


300mg/wk is good for cruising Lol I wouldn't run that dosage for 10wks and pct.. doesn't seem worth it 


Test prop is never 250mg/ml... And on a mg to mg comparison long esters are cheaper than short esters. You might pay $30 for a 10ml vial of test prop and $50 for a 10ml vial of test-e but the concentration of the test-e is gonna around 2.5 times that of prop (100mg/ml vs 250mg/ml). Even factoring in the ester weight long esters are cheaper. maybe that's why you feel you got ripped off. 


Not all local sources are good ones


Lastly, gear is a luxury. If you're not financially stable don't cycle. I rather wait and save up for a solid cycle than run a half assed one.


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

thanks for the advice but like i said im grabbing more gear and am going to expand my cycle so i will basically be taking 300 mg (not mg/ml thanks for the correction) per week for 10 weeks then bump up to 500 mg per week for another 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

motley482 said:


> thanks for the advice but like i said im grabbing more gear and am going to expand my cycle so i will basically be taking 300 mg (not mg/ml thanks for the correction) per week for 10 weeks then bump up to 500 mg per week for another 6 to 8 weeks



Now that's a cycle


----------



## motley482 (May 31, 2014)

duely noted...thanks


----------



## bronco (May 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> my first bottle of sust i payed 200 for it..i thought i was the man



I payed $100 for a couple bottles test c my first cycle. Thought i was getting a hell of a deal


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive only gotten gear once thru a person I knew. You should expect to be ripped off. A lot. They want free gear so you will pay double for what you get. Congrats, you just bought him a cycle.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just like mm said you basically bought your guy a cycle it's a learning curve I would save the prop for when you get some longer esters don't worry I think most of us had similiar things happen to us my advice is to stay away from this guy he is just looking to overcharge you for his own benefits good luck


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 1, 2014)

You do not have to wait. You can start your cycle now. Here is what you do. 500mg a a week of test cyp or enanthate is a decent cycle. The short esters will kick quicker and harder at a lower dose. 
Start your prop but step it up to 1cc and a half eod. That's 450mg. You said you can buy more in a month. So start your prop. In 4 weeks pick up some test cyp or enanthate. Week 5 take both 450mg prop and 500mg cyp or enanthate a week. Do it like this until you run out of your prop which should be in about 3 weeks. By the 3rd week your long ester will have kicked in and from there continue your cycle until your cut off date.
It'll be a smooth transition from the short ester to the long ester.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jun 1, 2014)

motley482 said:


> hey guys, so i go to get my gear from a new guy, it comes directly from the source home brewed and all...I learned to be patient and was lucky enough to find someone in the area that i could buy off of...On that note i was expecting to get 30ml total of 250mg/ml of test prop and wont say how much i spent but it was a hell of alot...at the end of everything i ended up getting 30 ml of 100mg/ml of test prop....now before i go rampade and tell you how pissed i was let me just say, im lucky to have found a source at all that has actual legitamite gear.  Besides the fact i didnt get what i payd for and im stuck with less than half of what i was expecting, im still gonna run a cycle with what i got... my cycle will consist of 100 mg/ml shot every 2 days of test prop...i will be taking armidex .25 mg EOD from start of cycle to PCT..... and 5000 ius of HCG starting week 2 of the cycle up until PCT....PCT consit of 100/50/50/50 Clomide and 40/40/20/20 Nolva for 4 weeks....so basically at first my plan was to take 500 mg/ml a week for 15 weeks of test prop but due to this unfortunete bussiness i am only taking 300mg/ml for 10 weeks...If im lucky i have another source in which i will purchase some more test prop prior to the 10 weeks in order to run my cycle up to 15 weeks but thats a maybe....so in ur opinion how do u feel about me only running 300mg/ml a week for a short 10 week cycle?  Also, i am only 160lbs and my first cycle i took test ethan. 200mg/ml a week and gained 20 lbs due to my small size....so for your heavy gainers keep in mind im a pretty small guy already and from my experience low dosages of test havnt steared me wrong so im sure i will still see some sufficient gains when alls said and done.  Also, i hear test prop hits you pretty quickly so im hoping to see some gains after just a few weeks so ur thoughts on that would be great too...thanks bros MOTLEY



I assume you meant 500 jus instead of 5000 jus a week right? just checking


----------



## motley482 (Jun 1, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You do not have to wait. You can start your cycle now. Here is what you do. 500mg a a week of test cyp or enanthate is a decent cycle. The short esters will kick quicker and harder at a lower dose.
> Start your prop but step it up to 1cc and a half eod. That's 450mg. You said you can buy more in a month. So start your prop. In 4 weeks pick up some test cyp or enanthate. Week 5 take both 450mg prop and 500mg cyp or enanthate a week. Do it like this until you run out of your prop which should be in about 3 weeks. By the 3rd week your long ester will have kicked in and from there continue your cycle until your cut off date.
> It'll be a smooth transition from the short ester to the long ester.



Ya that sounds perfect!!...thats what ill do!


----------



## motley482 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> I assume you meant 500 jus instead of 5000 jus a week right? just checking



Yes lol 500 ius a week


----------



## losieloos (Jun 1, 2014)

You should get some anadrol. Problem solved.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 1, 2014)

losieloos said:


> You should get some anadrol. Problem solved.



Its really a fix all. My car had a flat. I took some drol and instantly felt better


----------



## losieloos (Jun 1, 2014)

Do 300 test prop a week and 50-100mg of anadrol a week.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 1, 2014)

Prop has more mg/ml of actual hormone then e or c does. Ester weight is less in prop which means you get more hormone. I believe you get about 82%ish percent of hormone in prop and like 72%ish with e. I have a spreadsheet somewhere but I can't find it. If you did 350mg a week for 8-9 weeks you will see decent gains. Where in the world did this broscience come in that you HAVE to run 500mg of anything a week to see gains??


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 1, 2014)

losieloos said:


> You should get some anadrol. Problem solved.





Maintenance Man said:


> Its really a fix all. My car had a flat. I took some drol and instantly felt better



Drol @ 100 mgs = superman.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 1, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Prop has more mg/ml of actual hormone then e or c does. Ester weight is less in prop which means you get more hormone. I believe you get about 82%ish percent of hormone in prop and like 72%ish with e. I have a spreadsheet somewhere but I can't find it. If you did 350mg a week for 8-9 weeks you will see decent gains. Where in the world did this broscience come in that you HAVE to run 500mg of anything a week to see gains??



At 300mg/wk for 10wks you'll see gains, I don't think anyone said you wouldn't. I said it's not worth it to get those gains bc you're still shutting down your hpta, going through pct, putting stress on your body i.e. raising blood pressure, etc... just my opinion, I would run something heftier if I'm going through that whole song and dance.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2014)

I didn't read All the responses but you can definitely make goodgains wwith 300 mgs a week. Dont let anyone tell u different. And if they do its because they don'tjknow how to train or eat. I'm taking half that amount and still making gains after 5 years of running gear.


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 2, 2014)

Got screwed


----------

